

On Hiring Intangibles - thomasknoll
http://rrwhite.com/on-hiring-intangibles

======
scootklein
This is a great writeup. Any time we can bring subconscious "gut feel" into
the conscious is a win for everyone, and uncovering these kernels of truth has
got to be enjoyable from a CEO standpoint.

------
mathattack
The more my career progresses, the more important these things are. You can
also judge the maturity of an organization by how important they relate
technical skills to personal attributes.

------
thomasknoll
Culture is at least 2x more important than you ever think it is. _Especially_
when hiring. I love this, Thank you Rich.

